# Yashica FR1 - Film speed dial not working.



## pityacka (Aug 18, 2011)

Latest buy - £10- Yashica FR1, everything perfect, except the film speed dial.  It lifts, as it should, but it is locked at one point below ISO/ASA 100 - therefore it is set at ISO/ASA - 80.  Any ideas as how to free this dial.  The exposure compensation dial works correctly.  I am considering putting through the first film, ISO 200, and using a hand held light meter.  Therefore, if using the meter, I can set aperture and speed as per the meter, and then ignore the readings in the viewfinder.???
Re freeing the ISO dial, - I am not into dismantling cameras, so any suggestions would have to be basic (for me).

One piece of advice I have seen tonight, in respect of a different Yashica model, and the fault being along similar lines, was that if rectified, would the camera meter still be reading correctly after 30+ years, and that it might be safer to use a handheld meter, in any case.  Makes sense, does it ?

Been using cameras for 40 years, but still learning and willing to listen to others.
:thumbup:Thanks.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 18, 2011)

80 ASA with -1 exp comp = 160 ASA
80 ASA with -2 exp comp = 320 ASA

You can compare the internal light meter readings with another camera or handheld meter.


----------



## compur (Aug 18, 2011)

pityacka said:


> Latest buy - £10- Yashica FR1, everything perfect, except the film speed dial.  It lifts, as it should, but it is locked at one point below ISO/ASA 100 - therefore it is set at ISO/ASA - 80.  Any ideas as how to free this dial.  The exposure compensation dial works correctly.  I am considering putting through the first film, ISO 200, and using a hand held light meter.  Therefore, if using the meter, I can set aperture and speed as per the meter, and then ignore the readings in the viewfinder.???
> Re freeing the ISO dial, - I am not into dismantling cameras, so any suggestions would have to be basic (for me).
> 
> One piece of advice I have seen tonight, in respect of a different Yashica model, and the fault being along similar lines, was that if rectified, would the camera meter still be reading correctly after 30+ years, and that it might be safer to use a handheld meter, in any case.  Makes sense, does it ?
> ...



This is pretty common with ring-set ASA dials.  They get sand, dust, gunk inside them and freeze up.
They need to be disassembled and cleaned out, possibly with replacement of some parts.  It's not
really a user-serviceable thing and I woudn't advise trying it yourself.

You can certainly use a handheld meter and ignore the camera's readings -- no problem with that.
You could also use the compensation dial in combination with your stuck ASA 80 setting to achieve 
an equivalent setting up to a point depending on the range of your compensation dial.


----------



## pityacka (Aug 19, 2011)

dxqcanada, and compur, Thank you both for your interest and the quick replies.  I suspected the dial was locked/jammed due to dust or whatever.  The instruction manual which came with the camera smelled a bit foisty, as though they had been stored for some time. I have seen suggestions re other problems with cameras where a drop of alcohol or lighter fuel may ease jammed things, such as the ISO dial.  But it was stressed as only 1-2 drops, no more, and vodka, rather than brandy or liqueurs.!! As I had guessed and hoped I would be correct,using a hand exposure meter would allow me to use it. I did the same recently with a Nikon FM where the camera metering was not working, and every shot was perfect. The FR1 is virtually perfect inside, and the foam is in good condition.  I suppose a repair cost will be in the region of £60 in UK, and for that I could possibly get another FR1 which is working correctly.
And dxq.. seeing your cameras listed, reminds me to get my Minolta 9000 out for a bit 'exercise'.  Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------

